

New form of copyright troll - sfgary1
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2010/09/progressive-political-forum-fights-lawsuit-sentence-news-excerpt/

======
billswift
Interesting story, but the poster here substituted an inaccurate, flamebait
title for the original.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
_"Progressive political forum fights lawsuit over five sentence news excerpt"

By Stephen C. Webster copyright

Progressive political forum fights lawsuit over five sentence news excerpt.
The practice of excerpting news and linking to its source is what drives the
blogosphere, engages millions in political discussion and aides the
dissemination of information the world over.

However, if the so-called "copyright troll" company Righthaven LLC is
successful, a vibrant political forum for American progressives could be shut
down, all thanks to a five sentence excerpt from the Las Vegas Review-Journal
that caught the paper's attention._

Now how many sentences is that now ...

